# 5D Mark III HDR Mode "issue"



## ddashti (Jul 24, 2012)

When shooting in HDR mode, sometimes the camera will automatically crop the resultant HDR image.

It's really inconvenient to shoot a seemingly perfectly framed photograph when you find out it's been cropped. After this happens (as I don't check the images immediately), I usually have to go back to where I took the shot and pan down so more is showing from the bottom of the frame.

Is this normal with the HDR mode in the 5D Mark III, or does this need to be fixed?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

it does say in the manual it will crop it


----------



## ddashti (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, thanks for pointing it out. That's what happens when I don't read the entire manual.


----------



## ZenCocoon (Oct 14, 2012)

Even if that is mentioned by Canon in there documentation I really hope they will find a way to avoid such unwanted cropping with a software update. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Ew (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't tried the HDR mode yet - does cropping occur as the camera aligns hand held multiple exposures or does this happen with the cam locked off as well??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd expect less cropping if the camera is mounted to a tripod, was it on a tripod/


----------



## ddashti (Oct 23, 2012)

From my experiences, the photo would be cropped even if all of the exposures were in the same frame (or even very minor movements). The cropping would usually bigger than the amount needed for alignment.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 23, 2012)

ZenCocoon said:


> Even if that is mentioned by Canon in there documentation I really hope they will find a way to avoid such unwanted cropping with a software update. It's really frustrating.



not as frustrating as the god aweful images that it outputs! ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> ZenCocoon said:
> 
> 
> > Even if that is mentioned by Canon in there documentation I really hope they will find a way to avoid such unwanted cropping with a software update. It's really frustrating.
> ...



It's called art for a reason. You don't have to like it 

My favorite is Art Vivid. Really makes those colors pop! </sarcasm>

That aside, I believe there is a menu setting that you can turn off the auto-align which I suspect is the bit that's responsible for the crop since it auto-aligns all of the images together as best as it can, which would nearly always require a bit of cropping here and there.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 23, 2012)

Enfuse instead of incamera


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 23, 2012)

I think if you turn off Auto-Align it won't crop. That being said, I have no memory of where I heard that.


----------

